

Go on, Leave Your Job - amichail
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/20/business/businessspecial2/20blogs.html?ex=1361163600&en=8eb1a532bc2eb440&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
amichail
If you don't live in the US, people will think you are crazy for leaving your
job. They will just assume that your business will fail and you are just
wasting your time. Essentially, they will view you as unemployed and feel
sorry for you.

~~~
larrykubin
Many people will think you are crazy even if you live in the US. That's why it
was cool to go to Startup School last year. People actually encouraged me to
quit my job there :).

~~~
ardit33
huh? Here in SF, a good chunk of engineers I met work for startups, and alot
of them are not really known. Some have their own startups. It is just
accepted, and startup failure is just part of the normal life in here.

After a startup fails, few people will get burned and just seek stable
employment on a large company, either for good, or just to save some money so
they can start another startup again. Some just jump to the next startup
available.

Part of life. Unless you are getting paid lots of cash, the best engineers are
not necessary working for the big companies out there. HP and Oracle cubicle
culture, are downright depressing.

------
wallflower
Most of us oblige Newtown's First Law - The Law of Inertia - when it comes to
going off the safe path

"Our benefits were astonishing in comprehensiveness and quality of care.
Sometimes we questioned whether they were worth it. We though moving to India
might be better, or going back to nursing school. Doing something with the
handicapped or working with our hands. No one ever acted on these impulses,
_despite_ _their_ _daily_ , _sometimes_ _hourly_ _contractions_. Instead we
met in conference rooms to discuss the issues of the day"

Then We Came to The End, A 1st Novel by Joshua Ferris, First page. Excellent
writing, still reading it off and on. (Note text emphasis mine, not in text)

------
gscott
Watching the Big Idea with Donnie Deutsch one of the interviewees suggested
jumping out of the plane first and building your parachute second. That was a
powerful image, you really need that parachute but until you jumped, you never
really got to it.

------
edw519
escapefromcubiclenation.com?

I never really cared for the concept of starting a business in order to MOVE
AWAY from something you don't like.

I always thought that you geometrically increase your chances for success by
MOVING TOWARD what you really want.

------
daniel-cussen
Sign-up required. Next.

~~~
alaskamiller
Using bugmenot extension to skip past paywall > you

